# Low Dose Naltrexone (LDN) - a wonder drug?



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

I have discovered that Low Dose Naltexone (LDN) has been hailed as a wonder drug for Chron's, Ulcerative Colitis, HIV/AIDS, cancer and other problems such as IBS. Has anyone here tried it.


----------



## Martin21 (Apr 23, 2010)

my doc put me on Low Dose Naltrexone to try and reduce inflammation in the gut lining and to repair the immune system, both of which were a result of a dysbiosis.Been on it for a month and a half. Before, I was having mild flu-like symptoms and sore throats and that stuff went away but I don't notice much impact on my ibs symptoms.I don't think I've seen anyone else here that has taken LDN.......?


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Martin21 said:


> my doc put me on Low Dose Naltrexone to try and reduce inflammation in the gut lining and to repair the immune system, both of which were a result of a dysbiosis.Been on it for a month and a half. Before, I was having mild flu-like symptoms and sore throats and that stuff went away but I don't notice much impact on my ibs symptoms.I don't think I've seen anyone else here that has taken LDN.......?


Marin21 - thanks for the response. May I ask why your doctor put you on Low Dose Naltrexone, did he/she think it would help your IBS? I have heard lots of postive stuff about LDN and find it hard to believe that nobody else has used it here; but then if it worked well for them then they wouldn't be on here anymore I suppose.


----------



## Martin21 (Apr 23, 2010)

It seems that my doc is not exactly sure that I have IBS and thinks I my have a dysbiosis of the gut- that is to say that an infection disturbed the balance in there and that is causing irritation and inflammation that my immune system is trying to fight off, but because of the ongoing chaos inthere, my immune system is unable to do it on its own. So- he thought that the LowDose Naltrexone would strengthen the immune system to fightthings off and it's anti-inflammatory properties would also reduce the inflammation in the gut wall at the same time. Now- is a dysbiosis the same as IBS? Well, that seems to be anyones guess? Anyone?Like I said, not much improvement with the IBS-like symptoms while on LDN though


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Martin21 said:


> It seems that my doc is not exactly sure that I have IBS and thinks I my have a dysbiosis of the gut- that is to say that an infection disturbed the balance in there and that is causing irritation and inflammation that my immune system is trying to fight off, but because of the ongoing chaos inthere, my immune system is unable to do it on its own. So- he thought that the LowDose Naltrexone would strengthen the immune system to fightthings off and it's anti-inflammatory properties would also reduce the inflammation in the gut wall at the same time. Now- is a dysbiosis the same as IBS? Well, that seems to be anyones guess? Anyone?Like I said, not much improvement with the IBS-like symptoms while on LDN though


Martin21 - seems to me that you have a very good doctor as most seem very quick to diagnose IBS. May I ask what your symptoms are? There is a diagnosis called Post Infectious IBS or PI-IBS.


----------



## Martin21 (Apr 23, 2010)

Here is my history below-My doctor is thinking that if I don't respond to antibiotics, he would then tend to label me as PostInfectious IBS. At which point,he has said he might refer me to a specialist who has an interest in this sort of thing -we'll see, but he is an awesome doctor!


Martin21 said:


> Hello, I've been lurking here reading the stories for the last couple years after being diagnosed with PI-IBS 3 ½ years ago. I was very healthy- then at 35 during a stressful period I got a severe stomach flu about 4 years ago-sick in bed for a week and a half, vomiting up everything even water. Went to the hospital during in the sickness, told it was stomach flu so I should just let it run its course. About a week later, feeling better but diarrhea continued though I was having no pain whatsoever. After a couple months of consistent D, I went to see another doctor who told me I had mild IBS and that it should clear up in a couple months. Sure enough things seemed to clear for a few weeks then later that fall the d returned and continued regularly. Did the usual- after the Dia first thing in the morning took a couple immodium then was locked up for the rest of the day and often the next, then the cycle would continue. After 6 months decided my job stress might be causing the problems so I quit and got a very mellow and fun job. During this time I saw a new doctor who prescribed Florastor probiotic. The day after taking it I had a semi formed movement for the first time in months. I continued on with the Floristor and Immodium for a year or so with more predictable (though unsatisfying) movements. The doctor also prescribed Lorazepam at this time which helped during stressful periods. I was managing but would have these uncomfortable urges or sensations in the bowel from time to time though nothing was there and occasionally huge amounts of dia for no apparent reason. Had a consult with a Gastro doc who gave me a colonoscopy which apart from one small polyp was all clear. Felt great after the cleanout prior to the colonoscopy, but that didn't last. About a 6 months later I got really sick again, this time with prostatitis. I was given Cipro for this and it cleared up quickly. I also noticed my bowel movements seemed better until a few months later when I had another hugely stressful financial crisis when things got worse. Had a stool test for C-diff but came back negative. At this point I retooled my career and started working from home. I worked on removing stress from my life, listened to the IBS Audio 100 program, eventually went to a hypnotherapist and worked on talking therapy. Things leveled off but were still annoying and interfering with my day to day activities. I noticed during this time that after a bowel movement the gut and bowel started to feel sore and uneasy and I was getting the occasional twinge in the urethra often after urinating. Also, the feeling of incomplete evacuation an hour or so after a movement. Saw a new Osteopathic/Naturopathic doctor who listened very carefully to my history and then concluded I had some sort of underlying infection or dysbiosis in the gut. I started taking Nystatin for a Candida infection for 4 months during which time I laid off the Immodium and eliminated carbs or anything else that could feed the yeast. At the 3 month mark I was still having very soft loose stools and for the first time, a really upset stomach. I went back to the doc who stopped the Nystatin, then prescribed Xifaxan for bacterial infection. No changes. Then Low Dose Naltrexone for inflammation. During the first week I had bouts of very sore stomach and once was woken up with huge stabbing pain in the abdomen behind the belly button. -Later that morning, really bad Diarrhea. After this the doctor was convinced there is still some underlying infection so he prescribed Flagyl which seemed to do nothing. I have kept a log of my diet, bm's and any symptoms/sensations for the last 8 months. The doctor feels there is no food intolerance and my symptoms truly seem to be random. (though it is true that acute stress makes the symptoms worse). It seems to be a cycle of one day bad Dia, then a reasonably good day, then 2 or 3 days of progressively worse bm's and the cycle starts all over again. I apologize for the huge post, or if I posted in the wrong spot and I realize that so many people here have much worse symptoms than me and I truly sympathize . It's so crazy that there isn't more research being done to get to the bottom of this. Any thoughts anyone may have would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Martin21 - well I am not a doctor but there is a strong possiblity that you have a gut infection. I know you have been tested for C. Difficile it but it is possible to get a false negative and good doctors will test 3 times to be sure. In addition you should also be tested for giardia as that can certainly cause the symptoms you describe as can H. Pylori, have you been tested for either of these? The only sure way to test for H. Pylori is via a gastroscopy. You should also seriously consider a comprehensive stool test perhaps by Metametrix.In the meantime you should be careful about taking antibiotics becuase they can also destroy your good gut bacteria which would make things worse. Your doctor should have tested you first for small intestinal overgrowth before giving you Rifaxamin and also for other pathogens and parasites before giving you Flagl in my humble opnion. There are also tests for candidiasis. I would have thought it would be better to test for things before trying to treat them but that is just my opinion.Keep us posted with your progress.Good luck.


----------



## Martin21 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks idkwia!-yeah that is what the doctor thinks. But I think his initial feeling it was an infection was so strong and he felt that tests were unreliable so he thought it would be ok to use the mild antibiotic Xifaxan (which only stays in the gut). Then after that didn't have an effect, he moved onto Flagyl. We discussed doing tests before that, but he thought I was fed up and that tests would just delay things and they could very easily give a false negative and then what do we do.....? So tried the Flagyl and no effect.He is a great doctor though, because once we realized the Flagyl didn't work, he said ok, time to do some test which he set up right away. I have done the blood tests (waitingfor results) and I am going to do stool tests for Ova and Parasites (I think) this week.Kinda off topic for the LDN subject, but could you or anyone here list of the things that are tested for in the comprehensive stool test? (Metametrix I guess?)Also, doesn't the fact that the sample gets sent in the mail and sits around for days and beyond mean it is unlikely alot of these things can be detected?


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Martin21 said:


> Thanks idkwia!-yeah that is what the doctor thinks. But I think his initial feeling it was an infection was so strong and he felt that tests were unreliable so he thought it would be ok to use the mild antibiotic Xifaxan (which only stays in the gut). Then after that didn't have an effect, he moved onto Flagyl. We discussed doing tests before that, but he thought I was fed up and that tests would just delay things and they could very easily give a false negative and then what do we do.....? So tried the Flagyl and no effect.He is a great doctor though, because once we realized the Flagyl didn't work, he said ok, time to do some test which he set up right away. I have done the blood tests (waitingfor results) and I am going to do stool tests for Ova and Parasites (I think) this week.Kinda off topic for the LDN subject, but could you or anyone here list of the things that are tested for in the comprehensive stool test? (Metametrix I guess?)Also, doesn't the fact that the sample gets sent in the mail and sits around for days and beyond mean it is unlikely alot of these things can be detected?


I had the Metametrix test done in the US even though I live in the UK. The best place to get the info you ask is their website which also covers info about transport:- http://www.metametrix.com/content/Director...ysis-GI-EffectsBy the way, if you come to a dead end with your doctor you may like to consider Dr Stephen Wangen who uses the Metametirx test along with other tests that he considers important. If you search the web for him he will come up.Keep us posted and good luck.


----------

